# Racing mats



## htsob (Jan 4, 2013)

Anyone know where I can get these racing mats?

Cool Chevy Floor Mats On Car Pictures Galleries with Chevy Floor Mats 59 - Best Custom Car Covers









saw them on ebay a while back, but now can't find them anywhere...only pics on blogs....thanks


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi, we do not carry exactly the same mats as you posted in the picture, but let me offer you some options though: 
Plasticolor® - Floor Mats with Chevy Logo







Plasticolor® - Floor Mats with Racing Design


----------



## htsob (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi...i've seen these but I want the exact one that I posted as it matches the color scheme of the car...and I really love it...It is Plasticolor but I don't know if it is not manufactured anymore..thanks anyway...however if by chance you are able to procure the one I posted I would pay top dollar for it....thanks again


carid said:


> Hi, we do not carry exactly the same mats as you posted in the picture, but let me offer you some options though:
> Plasticolor® - Floor Mats with Chevy Logo
> View attachment 252857
> 
> ...


----------



## htsob (Jan 4, 2013)

Got them...


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

htsob said:


> Got them...


Where?


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Here's some ... Not sure how much OP paid: FbodyWarehouse :: 1967 - 1969 Camaro Firebird :: Interior :: Floor Mats :: Camaro Chevrolet Racing Floor Mats with Bowtie 2 pc.

there are a lot more listed on a google search though: https://www.google.com/search?q=flo...HQBCAP84KBD8BQiCAigB&biw=1140&bih=620#imgrc=_


----------



## 3dgarfly23 (May 6, 2016)

I got em but they get dirty very fast on the white part


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

3dgarfly23 said:


> I got em but they get dirty very fast on the white part


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

